# AG-Guys.com JULY Special + NEW PRODUCTS IN STOCK!



## ag-guys (Jul 1, 2005)

Dear IronMagazine Members,

***We have expanded our product line as of July - new products:
*Aromasin-exemestane:* http://www.ag-guys.com/aromasin-exemestane.html
*Levitra:* http://www.ag-guys.com/Vardenafil-levitra.html

*Syringes+Needles:* http://www.ag-guys.com/syringes-needles.html
*Syringe Filters:* http://www.ag-guys.com/syringefilters.html
*Bacteriostatic Water:* http://www.ag-guys.com/bacteriostaticwater.html


Please allow me to introduce the www.AG-Guys.com July special:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

*************************************
JULY IS THE SUMMER OF FREEDOM!:

Spend $150 - GET 1 FREE BOTTLE OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $200 - GET 2 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $300 - GET 3 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $400 - GET 5 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

*************************************


JULY LOTTERY:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

1st place:   1 IGF-1 bottle free + $500 USD
2nd place:  $500 of ANY products
3rd place:  6 bottles RCs of choice (not IGF-1)
4th Place:  40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
5th Place:  30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
6th Place: 20% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
7th Place: 15% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
8th Place: 5% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
9th Place (NEW): GET FREE SHIPPING on your order

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html
*************************************

thank you,
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ZECH (Jul 1, 2005)

New products-very cool!


----------

